# Sky tv



## Sam30 (Mar 16, 2017)

Hello was just wondering how easy or hard it is to get the english channels, especially the normal 1,2,3,4,5. Thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

we have a mag box and a contract with a supplier which gives us not only All of the free to view UK channels but also all sky channels and lots of American channels. It also has a video club as part of the package with lots of complete series and several hundred films.


----------



## Sam30 (Mar 16, 2017)

Thanks that really good to know. Dont think i could live without my soaps. How much approximite is it monthly?? Also how much and who is a good supplier of a good internet connection?? Wifi is a must. Thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Our system costs just over 20 euros per month.


----------



## Sam30 (Mar 16, 2017)

Thank you. You have been very helpful really appreciate it.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

If you have a phone line the main suppliers are CYTA and Primetel. CYTA is BT's equivalent over here and Primetel uses their lines but at lower cost.

If you get an Android box from, say, Amazon for £30-50, you will have all the TV, films, Sports etc you could ever want and a hell of a lot more you won't want for no cost.

My recommendation is to not buy a Smart TV all of which are too restrictive and get an Android box instead.

Pete


----------



## Sam30 (Mar 16, 2017)

Thanks for your help pete


----------

